# Sweet Russian Olive Cooler



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

1 cup ripe Russian olive berries
3 apples
1 tsp vanilla
4 cups water

Blend all ingredients with water and strain. Drink this wild juice while it is fresh and be blessed with a hydrating, sweet and flavorful drink.

Also works with Autumn Olive berries.

 Al


----------

